#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which are the best-distributed database systems in 2019?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

In this modern world, data plays a crucial role in businesses. From the world-class enterprises to non-profit organizations all rely on the data to hustle their target in today's internet world. Thus a database system is essential to store and retrieve data. Can you guys tell me which are the best-distributed database systems in 2019?

----------

